# 12 HP wisconsin engine



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

looking at an older bolens rider .has a 12 hp Wisconsin engine...myself I have never owned anything with a Wisconsin engine so my question would be ...I need the good ,bad and ugly on these engines.... buy or stay away ? thanks


----------



## Handlebar (Feb 11, 2014)

from my experience 
I have worked with all kinds of equipment that uses the Wisconsin engine the reason you don't see a lot of them out there in the general public is because it is mostly used in industrial equipment they are as good as they get believe me 

I would buy it just for the engine myself.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

From my experience with Wisconsin engines, I'd be very interested, IF there isn't some major problem. I've had several, mostly V-4s, and a couple 2 cyl s and they were good. They need tuned up or can be kind of hard to start. My last one was on a wood splitter I built and it started easily. It was a hand crank with a mag. Only took two cranks to run. Some used more gas than others, but the last one on the splitter used very little. If the price was good and not all torn up, I'd be a buyer !!


----------



## zpartin65 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have an old bolens 1225 with a 12 hp wisconsin, the only problem i have is that it doesnt have spark because my magneto is bad, the biggest problem with these engines is that it is very hard to find parts for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

